# DIY pipe/conduit supports for lighting?



## curby (Oct 8, 2016)

So I recently came across a Kickstarter for couplers/connectors to make things out of EMT conduit. (I'm not here to shill for them so I'm not going to link them; I bet you can find it if you search, or PM me.)

It got me thinking though: does anyone use pipe/conduit to make supports or backdrop holders, etc.? I'm wondering if folks here have tips or tricks for doing such things. What materials do you use? Did you design it to be broken down between sessions or is it always "up"?

It's not nearly as travel-friendly as a traditional three-legged light stand, but possibly more stable and versatile depending on design? Maybe cheaper too. Even a reasonably cheap Impact background support system is over $100. 

Or maybe I'm nuts for even considering this stuff. I'm sure you'll let me know if so.


----------

